# When to mount a slab crappie?



## Dan189 (Nov 8, 2007)

My question is what is the smallest slab (black) crappie that you would mount?

I know this is very situational, lake, how it was caught, girth etc. But I'm just curious as to what people's cut off is, if you have one.

-Dan


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

My low point is 16". Have caught quite a few in the 14-15" range but have yet to get one big enough for the wall!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Make a replica of any fish over 14"


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> Make a replica of any fish over 14"


So you can eat the real one?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

holmsvc said:


> njsimonson said:
> 
> 
> > Make a replica of any fish over 14"
> ...


 :toofunny:


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

15 inches is getting up there in the wall mounting range, thats 2lbs+. i have caught a lot of 14 inchers, 1.5-1.75 lbs, but have never considered putting one on the wall.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It shouldn't matter about the size. The color or the story behind it, is what should count.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

so you would mount a 6 inch crappie that tankled everyones lines and was purple? :roll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well if it was my kids first fish and they wanted it then yes


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

hey dan, i'd say go ahead and mount it, but i could prob. get ya one 16 inches next winter (if I member right, you were just shy) pretty easy to come by around here! Let me know what you did....

and deffinatly mount a purple crappie!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

for me it's always been 16 inches. I've go one that big so far. I've caught a ton of them in the 14 and 15+ range. But only one 16". That's why I like graphite. I can mount that 16" anytime I want. I just got my perch back (13" long and 9" around), so it'll be a while before I get around to mounting the crappie.


----------

